# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  La Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha colabora en el Almacenamiento Geológico Profundo finlandés

## Jonasino

> El grupo de Ingeniería Geoambiental de la Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha (UCLM) colabora con organismos finlandeses en un estudio para la modelización químico-mecánica de Almacenamiento Geológico Profundo (AGP) de residuos radiactivos de alta actividad en aquel país.
> 
> 
> 
> Equipo investigadoresEl estudio está impulsado por Posiva, organismo finlandés experto en la gestión de los residuos radiactivos. El grupo, creado para el desarrollo de este estudio, integra a responsables de Posiva, técnicos de la empresa tecnológica B+Tech, también de Finlandia, investigadores del grupo en Interacción Roca-Fluido la Universidad de Berna (Suiza) y miembros del grupo de Ingeniería Geoambiental de la UCLM. Representantes de todas las partes se han reunido recientemente en la Escuela de Caminos, Canales y Puertos de Ciudad Real para poner en común los trabajos ya realizados y sus resultados.
> 
> El proyecto busca caracterizar los efectos que tienen los cambios de la salinidad del agua en el volumen que ocupan las arcillas que se utilizarán en los almacenes que contendrán los residuos radiactivos de alta actividad. Los residuos se depositarán a gran profundidad de la superficie terrestre y las arcillas serán una de las primeras barreras de contención para evitar la fuga de cualquier tipo de radiación, ya que son muy expansivas e impermeables. Además, dada su composición química actúan como un imán para las partículas radiactivas, fijándolas e impidiendo que lleguen a la biosfera.
> 
> Dentro de este estudio, el grupo de la UCLM, informa esta Universidad, "trabaja en el desarrollo de un modelo de cálculo muy eficiente (ya que se está analizando qué ocurrirá en un periodo de tiempo de escala glacial, es decir, en los próximos 100.000 años) de deformaciones que permita garantizar que las arcillas sellen de modo correcto los residuos".
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...undo-finlandes

----------

